# Q for those living in GTA



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

We are getting our puppy in about 2.5 weeks (Boxing Day) and seeing as it's winter and we don't seem to have too many friends with dogs living in the city, we suspect that besides regular puppy classes, there will be fewer opportunities for puppy socializing.

I recently found a couple places in Etobicoke and Port Credit: http://www.doggiecentral.ca/

It's an indoor dog park and once your puppy has had at least 2 sets of shots they can participate (for $8) in pure puppy socializing on Sunday mornings.

Has anyone else heard of these places or been there? Opinions? 

Also, seeing as the place is indoors, do you think that it would be a safe option for a puppy with 2 rounds of vaccines? I'm pretty certain that all the dogs who participate must have updated vaccinations so we were thinking it might be a great place to have the puppy meet other puppies.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

I have been there and I think they only let your dog in if it has all it's shots.
Best to call them and be certain.
Where is the pup coming from?

Good luck, you will have a ball with the pup. Remember to post pics.


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

Puppy is coming from Bonneterre Kennels, not too far from Pointblank 

All 3 shots? Hm. I thought that for the puppy socializing it said 12 weeks/2 shots but I will double check. 

Did you like the place? Any opinions on it?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Could be, I took Kian there with treetops (member here) about a year ago.
The place was okay I guess. It's just a warehouse space with a concrete floor and some padding on the floor etc. Nothing too fancy. SOme of the dogs were well mannered but like any other place you put too many dogs in a confined space and something is bound to happen.
If I am not mistaken they have a webcam where you can watch what's going on or I may be thinking of another facility.


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

Well, I guess we might look into it. I thought it could potentially be a good space in case the puppy is not winter-friendly  In any case we need to make sure we do lots of safe socializing.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

There's also the pawsway on either queens quay or lakeshore near spadina that's am indoor space. Might be good for a pup although thr facility isn't that big and I wouldn't take full grown bull in a china shop Mischa there unless she was exhausted from a GTA meet earlier lol. But something you might want to consider for your pup. Not sure what the shots requirement is but I think it might be 2.


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a lot closer! We will definitely look in to that.

Thanks


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey Clover ... we spent a lot of time at Doggie Central the first winter we got Rio. I think they run a pretty good business and have a wonderful facility. Their play session became a sanctuary for us when it was too cold to have Rio out for long runs during the week. I haven't checked their website lately ... but I think they added a Thursday night play session to their regular Saturday and Sunday runs. The staff there are great - extremely welcoming ... especially for first timers. They have a referee that monitors the activity in the play area and are quick to jump in if any dogs get too rambunctious. We have also sent Rio there for daycare ... no complaints ... just wish they boarded. 

Doggie Central may be good spot for us to have a GTA V meet up this winter if it's too cold out.


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

That sounds like a great idea! I am on a mission to socialize this winter so once our puppy has her required shots we'll be down for a play date!


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

There is another great place in the GTA that worked great for me and my V.

The place is called PETOPIA and it is on Bartely St. (just off Eglinton E. in East York). The place stinks like wet dog all the time, but what is great about it is that they have "puppy play" sessions every Saturday afternoon at 1pm. It is one hour of indoor, off leash play and your dog must be under 8 months old (under 6 months if a large breed). They have staff there to assist as well. They allow you to bring your pup, even if they have only had their first shots, as long as you sign a waiver that they are not liable if your dog contracts something. It's $10.00 for the hour. I went EVERY Saturday until Hally was 8 months old and we both loved it. What could be more fun than watching a group of young pups play for an hour?


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

Vespasia ~

That sounds great too (minus the wet dog smell  ) I'm not sure I'd want to take her there after only one set of shots... did you guys take your puppy right away or did you wait until you got the 2nd set?

Yeah, watching puppies play makes time sail by. We picked out our puppy this past weekend and three hours was gone in a flash.


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

I think we started taking Hally when she was only 10-12 weeks old. She definately hadn't had her second set of shots. It's really up to you though...Cost/Benefit analysis: the critical socialization period vs. the risk of your V cataching something. I decided the risk was low enough that socialization was more important and Hally was completely fine....and had a blast each week


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Vespasia said:


> Cost/Benefit analysis: the critical socialization period vs. the risk of your V cataching something. I decided the risk was low enough that socialization was more important and


I agree. We got Mischa out to meet people and dogs right off the bat. 
She did end up with a few minor illnesses, but all of them came after her second and third shots. Go figure. There are no guarantees that shots will keep them safe from every dog disease out there, just a few common ones.

We'd do the same if we ever dared to raise another puppy.


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

Sounds like a great concept for sure! It's tough getting a puppy in the winter, because they really can't handle the cold air on their lungs....and Vs are WIMPS in the cold!! You'll have a blast socializing in the spring though, but I wouldn't worry too much about socializing your brand new puppy in these extremely cold winter months.


----------

